# can't usb tether with liberty (native tether)



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Running liberty. I have win7 64bit. I've uninstalled the motohelper, and all drivers and then reinstaled them. I get the device drivers installed and everything seems fine but it doesn't pull an IP. I've tried to manually assign an IP and DNS servers but that doesn't help. I installed the clockwork mod tether and that works but I want to get the native tether to work too. Any ideas?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I have since updated to 901 and went with the new eclipse ROM. With the eclipse ROM the USB tether worked right away so it seems like liberty is indeed the problem.


----------

